# north south street



## kayokid

Kann mir jemand erklaeren, wie man " a north-south street" sagt?

z.B. California Avenue is a north-south street. (California runs north-south.)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Sisyphos

Die Nordsüdstraße.


----------



## kayokid

Das macht Sinn. So eine logische Antwort erwartete ich nicht.
Danke!


----------



## Whodunit

It would be great if you could provide your own attempt. Then we will check it. Just for the next time ... 



			
				kayokid said:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand erklaeren, wie man " a north-south street" sagt? Eine Nordsüdstraße
> 
> z.B. California Avenue is a north-south street. (California runs north-south.)
> Kalifornien ist eine Nordsüdstraße - Kalifornien verläuft von Norden nach Süden/von Nord nach Süd)
> 
> Vielen Dank! Bitte sehr


----------



## Sisyphos

kayokid said:
			
		

> Das macht Sinn. So eine logische Antwort erwartete ich nicht.
> Danke!


 
Übrigens, "Sinn machen" ist ein schrecklicher Anglizismus. Obwohl viele Deutschen diesen Ausdruck auch verwenden, ist er vorläufig noch immer falsch. Besser ist _Sinn ergeben_ oder _sinvoll sein_.


----------



## Henryk

"Nord-Süd-Straße" ist aber kein genereller Begriff. Ich kenne es nur als Eigenname für eine Straße bei Stuttgart.


----------



## kayokid

Man lernt jeden Tag etwas Neues. Den Ausdruck haben wir in der Deutscheklasse gelernt und seit Jahren verwende ich ihn. Mindestens habe ich heute den richtigen Ausdruck gelernt.


----------



## Whodunit

Henryk said:
			
		

> "Nord-Süd-Straße" ist aber kein genereller Begriff. Ich kenne es nur als Eigenname für eine Straße bei Stuttgart.


 
Aber es würde doch als Begriff in diesem Zusammenhang gehen, oder? Es klingt zumindest nicht falsch.

Kayokid, in deinem letzten Satz muss es "zumindest" heißen. "At least" kann auf Deutsch sowohl "mindestens" als auch "zumindest" heißen.


----------



## MrMagoo

Henryk said:
			
		

> "Nord-Süd-Straße" ist aber kein genereller Begriff. Ich kenne es nur als Eigenname für eine Straße bei Stuttgart.


 
Ich fasse "Nord-Süd-Straße" nicht als Eigenname auf; im Grunde kann jede Nord-Süd-Verbindung auch "Nord-Süd-Straße" heißen.

Als Eigennamen allerdings bietet sich eher die Schreibung "Nordsüdstraße" an, da hier die eigentlich getrennten Begriffe zu einem Eigennamen zusammengeschmolzen sind.


Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Kajjo

kayokid said:
			
		

> California Avenue is a north-south street. (California runs north-south.)


Die California Avenue verläuft in Nord-Süd-Richtung.

Die Lösung _Nordsüdstraße_ ist keine korrekte Übersetzung. Man kann nicht sagen: "Die California Avenue ist eine Nordsüdstraße."

Die Lösung Nord-Süd-Straße wäre eventuell möglich, aber immer noch schwer verständlich. Man kann diesen Sachverhalt einfach besser ausdrücken und das sollte man dann auch tun! Anglizismen als geeignete Übersetzung zu bezeichnen hilft hier nicht weiter.

Kajjo


----------



## flame

kayokid said:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand erklaeren, wie man " a north-south street" sagt?
> 
> z.B. California Avenue is a north-south street. (California runs north-south.)
> 
> Vielen Dank!


 
Ich würde sagen:
Die California Avenue verläuft in Nord - Süd - Richtung


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Die Lösung _Nordsüdstraße_ ist keine korrekte Übersetzung. Man kann nicht sagen: "Die California Avenue ist eine Nordsüdstraße."


Ihr seid zu sehr auf "Straße" fixiert. Im Deutschen neigen wir in diesem Zusammenhang zu "Verbindung" oder "Achse":

"Die California Avenue ist eine Nordsüd-Verbindung."


----------



## flame

FloVi said:
			
		

> Ihr seid zu sehr auf "Straße" fixiert. Im Deutschen neigen wir in diesem Zusammenhang zu "Verbindung" oder "Achse":
> 
> "Die California Avenue ist eine Nordsüd-Verbindung."


 
Na bei dir hat Morgenstund' ja wirklich Gold im Mund ....


----------



## Kajjo

FloVi said:
			
		

> Ihr seid zu sehr auf "Straße" fixiert. Im Deutschen neigen wir in diesem Zusammenhang zu "Verbindung" oder "Achse""



Deine Anmerkung verstehe ich nicht, Flovi. Mein von Dir nicht korrekt zitierter Vorschlag lautet (siehe oben!):

Die California Avenue verläuft in Nord-Süd-Richtung.

Selbstverständlich sind die Versuche mit "...-Straße" keine geeignete Übersetzung, wie ich sehr deutlich oben geschrieben habe! Allerdings war die korrekte Lösung längst gegeben und wurde von Dir nicht beachtet.

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Deine Anmerkung verstehe ich nicht, Flovi. Mein von Dir nicht korrekt zitierter Vorschlag lautet



Das war nur beispielhaft dafür, dass ständig auch die "Straße" übersetzt wurde. Dein Beitrag war der einzige, der dem widersprach, daher habe ich den zitiert.


----------



## Jana337

FloVi said:
			
		

> Das war nur beispielhaft dafür, dass ständig auch die "Straße" übersetzt wurde. Dein Beitrag war der einzige, der dem widersprach, daher habe ich den zitiert.


Ich stehe wohl auf dem Schlauch: Meines Erachtens widerstrebt sich Kajjo dem Wort "Straße" ganz heftig...

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich stehe wohl auf dem Schlauch: Meines Erachtens widerstrebt sich Kajjo dem Wort "Straße" ganz heftig...



Flovi und ich sind uns eigentlich völlig einig, glaube ich. Ihr Zitat hatte nur ausgerechnet nicht meine richtige Übersetzung, sondern nur meine Kritik wiedergegeben. Dies hätte den Anschein erwecken können, daß ich und nicht die anderen die fälschliche "Straßen-Übersetzung" angepriesen haben.

Wie auch immer, natürlich kann man die Titelfrage nicht mit "Nordsüdstraße" beantworten, sondern nur mit "in Nord-Süd-Richtung" oder den anderen genannten Umschreibungen.

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Flovi und ich sind uns eigentlich völlig einig, glaube ich. Ihr Sein ;-) Zitat hatte nur ausgerechnet nicht meine richtige Übersetzung, sondern nur meine Kritik wiedergegeben.



Ja, genau. Für die Verwirrung entschuldige ich mich.


----------



## Kajjo

FloVi said:
			
		

> Ihr -- Sein



Oh, Entschuldigung! FloVi klingt so niedlich, da dachte ich... hm, ich rede mich nur tiefer hinein... 

Viele Grüße,
Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> Ihr seid zu sehr auf "Straße" fixiert. Im Deutschen neigen wir in diesem Zusammenhang zu "Verbindung" oder "Achse":
> 
> "Die California Avenue ist eine Nordsüd-Verbindung."


 
Was hältst du dann von meiner Variante?

_*Die California Avenue verläuft von Nord nach Süd?*_

Impliziert das nicht, dass es den Norden und den Süden des Staates verbindet?


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> _*Die California Avenue verläuft von Nord nach Süd?*_
> 
> Impliziert das nicht, dass es den Norden und den Süden des Staates verbindet?



Nein, eigentlich nicht. Die Straße könnte gerade mal ein paar hundert Meter lang sein. Für sich ist dieser Satz also in dieser Hinsicht nicht aussagekräftig. Findet sich die Info jedoch im weiteren Text, kann man es natürlich so stehen lassen. "Die California Avenue ist eine Nordsüd-Verbindung." ließe dagegen keinen Raum mehr für Zweifel.

Das setzt natürlich voraus, dass es tatsächlich so ist. Ich kenne die Straße nicht und kann daher nicht viel zu den geographischen Wirklichkeiten sagen ;-)


----------



## gaer

kayokid said:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand erklaeren, wie man " a north-south street" sagt?
> 
> z.B. California Avenue is a north-south street. (California runs north-south.)
> 
> Vielen Dank!


We should point out for those who do not live in the US that a "street" normally "runs" east and west!

We have a trick: TWA: terraces, ways and avenues run north and south.

Many other kinds of "things cars drive on" generally run east and west, for example:

boulevards

But these are just general "rules" that can help you if you get lost in a US city that is laid out in a grid format.

California Avenue runs "north-south" would be the best way to state it in English.

By the way, thanks for asking the question. I had never seen "Nordsüdstraße" either, although I would immediately know what it means!

Gaer


----------



## gaer

FloVi said:
			
		

> Nein, eigentlich nicht. Die Straße könnte gerade mal ein paar hundert Meter lang sein. Für sich ist dieser Satz also in dieser Hinsicht nicht aussagekräftig. Findet sich die Info jedoch im weiteren Text, kann man es natürlich so stehen lassen. "Die California Avenue ist eine Nordsüd-Verbindung." ließe dagegen keinen Raum mehr für Zweifel.
> 
> Das setzt natürlich voraus, dass es tatsächlich so ist. Ich kenne die Straße nicht und kann daher nicht viel zu den geographischen Wirklichkeiten sagen ;-)


You are exactly right. 

The term "runs north and south" merely shows the direction and has nothing to do with length. It could be describing a major highway that goes from Florida to New English (I-95 does this), or it might describe a short road that is only a few hundred feet long.

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> It would be great if you could provide your own attempt. Then we will check it. Just for the next time ...


Are you serious?  

I didn't know this word, and it's not in LEO. It's the kind of word you either know or you don't!

I think Kayokid's question was asked perfectly, and asking him to guess an answer to his own logical question is—well—very illlogical 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Are you serious?
> 
> I didn't know this word, and it's not in LEO. It's the kind of word you either know or you don't!
> 
> I think Kayokid's question was asked perfectly, and asking him to guess an answer to his own logical question is—well—very illlogical
> 
> Gaer


 
He could have translated it literally:
"California Avenue ist eine Nord Süd Straße."

This would have been perfect, although we have heard several other suggestions in this thread.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> He could have translated it literally:
> "California Avenue ist eine Nord Süd Straße."
> 
> This would have been perfect, although we have heard several other suggestions in this thread.


Sure, but I don't like to make suggestions when I am trying to find an answer. For one thing, I feel very stupid if my guess is totally off the mark. I think it's all a matter of personality. 

Gaer


----------

